# Ho subito una truffa, come rintracciarlo?



## Milo (6 Settembre 2014)

Ho subito una truffa per dei giochi ps4 da uno che dovrebbe stare a un 50ina di km da me, per non farmi fregare (cosa successa comunque) mi sono fatto mandare per mail la patente di guida.
In più ho il codice fiscale che occorreva per la ricarica postepay e l'indirizzo e-mail, che purtroppo è con g-mail e da quanto ne so(correggetemi se sbaglio), con g-mail non puoi rilevare l'indirizzo IP.
Ho anche il numero di cellulare, che al momento dà la segreteria (fino a ieril'altro rispondeva, perché avevo chiamato col numero della mia ragazza).

E' una persona che avrà una 50ina se non 60ina di anni e sono sicuro che non è uno di quelli che scappano di casa(con 40euro dove vuoi andare..), mi basterebbe trovare la via e corro da lui...

che mi consigliate di fare?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Settembre 2014)

Sei sicuro che la patente sia sua?
Uno che manda dei documenti così in leggerezza per vendere dei giochi mi fa strano.

Io ogni tanto ho venduto roba su kijiji e non darei mai fotocopie di documenti via internet e codice fiscale a sconosciuti e mica truffo la gente.

Comunque non fai prima ad andarlo a trovare a casa sua visto che hai i dati? Nella patente c'è l'indirizzo di residenza


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Settembre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro che la patente sia sua?
> Uno che manda dei documenti così in leggerezza per vendere dei giochi mi fa strano.



Anche a me, probabilmente sono falsi sennò che senso avrebbe truffarti se puoi andare subito a denunciarlo sapendo chi è.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Anche a me, probabilmente sono falsi sennò che senso avrebbe truffarti se puoi andare subito a denunciarlo sapendo chi è.



Infatti. C'è da dire che a livello pratico non credo cambierebbe poi tanto alla fine. Anche se la polizia va dal tipo di certo non lo mettono in carcere per 40 euro, processi e robe varie poi sarebbero lungagini assurde ecc...

Magari la polizia può intimidirlo un po' e farsi sganciare i 40 euro sul momento.

Comunque non fidatevi di chi vi da i documenti o codice fiscale, per me è molto più a rischio sta gente che smolla documenti così riservati al primo che li richiede che altri.


----------



## Milo (6 Settembre 2014)

Nel codice fiscale e patente c'è il comune di nascita ma non di residenza...

Gliel'ho chiesta perché avevo paura di una truffa e mi disse che mi capiva e che me la mandava


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Settembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Nel codice fiscale e patente c'è il comune di nascita ma non di residenza...
> 
> Gliel'ho chiesta perché avevo paura di una truffa e mi disse che mi capiva e che me la mandava



Nella patente ci deve essere la residenza. Io ho dovuto cambiare l'indirizzo sulla mia patente quando mi sono trasferito qualche anno fa. Anche perché quando la rinnovi ti spediscono il patacchino del rinnovo da applicare alla patente, quindi devono avere l'indirizzo a cui spedirtelo.


Comunque non fidarti mai, anche io capisco chi non si fida, ma i miei documenti non li darei mai e poi mai. In casi simili io propongo un pagamento attraverso paypal con un prezzo leggermente più alto visto le commissioni. Se accetta bene, se no amen


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Nella patente ci deve essere la residenza. Io ho dovuto cambiare l'indirizzo sulla mia patente quando mi sono trasferito qualche anno fa. Anche perché quando la rinnovi ti spediscono il patacchino del rinnovo da applicare alla patente, quindi devono avere l'indirizzo a cui spedirtelo.
> 
> 
> Comunque non fidarti mai, anche io capisco chi non si fida, ma i miei documenti non li darei mai e poi mai. In casi simili io propongo un pagamento attraverso paypal con un prezzo leggermente più alto visto le commissioni. Se accetta bene, se no amen




Il bollino da attaccare sulla patente quando si cambia indirizzo non lo spediscono più da qualche anno.
Quanto al merito della questione [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION], vedi se innanzi tutto i dati del codice fiscale corrispondono al nome riportato sulla patente e comunque ti conviene sporgere querela presso la Polizia o i Carabinieri.


----------



## Milo (6 Settembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il bollino da attaccare sulla patente quando si cambia indirizzo non lo spediscono più da qualche anno.
> Quanto al merito della questione [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION], vedi se innanzi tutto i dati del codice fiscale corrispondono al nome riportato sulla patente e comunque ti conviene sporgere querela presso la Polizia o i Carabinieri.



però non credo che la polizia e carabinieri faranno qualcosa... a me bastava trovare l'indirizzo di residenza...


----------



## Milo (6 Settembre 2014)

GRANDE NEWS, ho trovato dove abita il !!! è di milano!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> GRANDE NEWS, ho trovato dove abita il !!! è di milano!!!



 Si candida a topic dell'anno  Vai coi bastoni?  Facci sapere!


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2014)

Tienici aggiornati dai! Un bel video delle bastonate anche magari


----------



## Milo (6 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si candida a topic dell'anno  Vai coi bastoni?  Facci sapere!



il problema è che sono toscano, ma c'andrei volentieri.

però c'è un altra news, avevo trovato milano, come scritto anche nella patente, però su internet c'è l'indirizzo ma non esiste un numero di telefono, ho cercato meglio ancora e l'ho scovato in puglia.
Ho chiamato a casa e presumo abbia risposto la figlia dicendo che non c'è (in casa) ma non si sa quando lo trovo a casa (certo certo).
Penso di richiamare lunedì a casa stavolta aggressivo per vedere come si muove, tanto se vado dai carabinieri che vuoi che facciano...


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> il problema è che sono toscano, ma c'andrei volentieri.
> 
> però c'è un altra news, avevo trovato milano, come scritto anche nella patente, però su internet c'è l'indirizzo ma non esiste un numero di telefono, ho cercato meglio ancora e l'ho scovato in puglia.
> Ho chiamato a casa e presumo abbia risposto la figlia dicendo che non c'è (in casa) ma non si sa quando lo trovo a casa (certo certo).
> Penso di richiamare lunedì a casa stavolta aggressivo per vedere come si muove, tanto se vado dai carabinieri che vuoi che facciano...



Ma non ho capito bene, sti videogiochi non te li ha mandati? O ti è comunque arrivato un pacco?


----------



## Milo (6 Settembre 2014)

Si potrebbero organizzare spedizioni punitive


----------



## Milo (6 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma non ho capito bene, sti videogiochi non te li ha mandati? O ti è comunque arrivato un pacco?



La cosa è stata molto strana, quando ho pagato l'avevo al telefono che era alla posta a spedire (così diceva, ma sentivo che era dentro un luogo pubblico) il sabato 30 agosto con raccomandata.
Ci siamo sentiti anche il giorno dopo che mi doveva dare il codice postale per mail (cosa non arrivata), ha risposto anche l'altro ieri dicendo di scrivergli la sera per mail che almeno si ricordava a quale mail scrivere...
Fino ad ora non ho né pacco né codice, però codice fiscale e patente combaciano ed a parte oggi e ieri è sempre stato reperibile, ma ora è sparito...


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> La cosa è stata molto strana, quando ho pagato l'avevo al telefono che era alla posta a spedire (così diceva, ma sentivo che era dentro un luogo pubblico) il sabato 30 agosto con raccomandata.
> Ci siamo sentiti anche il giorno dopo che mi doveva dare il codice postale per mail (cosa non arrivata), ha risposto anche l'altro ieri dicendo di scrivergli la sera per mail che almeno si ricordava a quale mail scrivere...
> Fino ad ora non ho né pacco né codice, però codice fiscale e patente combaciano ed a parte oggi e ieri è sempre stato reperibile, ma ora è sparito...


Se va a finire che il problema è stato un ritardo delle poste e il tizio in questione non risponde perché impegnato?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

Ingaggia un sicario


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2014)

Chiama Luca Brasi..


----------



## Milo (7 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se va a finire che il problema è stato un ritardo delle poste e il tizio in questione non risponde perché impegnato?



Prima se non rispondeva ma almeno il telefono suonava, ora da sempre spento...

Poi è un prefisso 351...


----------



## Morghot (7 Settembre 2014)

Stagli addosso giorno e notte con email e chiamate su chiamate, prima o poi cede. Io pure anni fa ho subito l'unica truffa che mi sia mai capitata online, avevo spedito un oggetto a uno e non mi ha più pagato.
Bene dopo mesi e mesi di "stalking" ha ceduto e mi ha rispedito l'oggetto dicendo che era colpa del fratello che aveva usato la sua mail/identità blablabla boh non ho mai capito bene la storia... fatto sta che mi ha rispedito tutto .

Non avevo manco il numero di telefono, solo una mail da cui poi son risalito alla sua vera identità e ad un account fb... visto che inizialmente non rispondeva a niente ho cominciato a rompere i maroni pure a tutti i suoi amici su fb e non dicendogli di farmici parlare, dopo un po' sfinito e spazientito si è arreso  .

Se hai numero di telefono e indirizzo (mi sembra strano che uno truffi dando tutti sti dati) non ha chance, stagli addosso e persevera.

Però effettivamente assicurati che sia un vero truffatore, cioè dagli tempo, mi sembra sia passato troppo poco in effetti.... poretto magari è in buona fede lol.


----------



## Milo (7 Settembre 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Stagli addosso giorno e notte con email e chiamate su chiamate, prima o poi cede. Io pure anni fa ho subito l'unica truffa che mi sia mai capitata online, avevo spedito un oggetto a uno e non mi ha più pagato.
> Bene dopo mesi e mesi di "stalking" ha ceduto e mi ha rispedito l'oggetto dicendo che era colpa del fratello che aveva usato la sua mail/identità blablabla boh non ho mai capito bene la storia... fatto sta che mi ha rispedito tutto .
> 
> Non avevo manco il numero di telefono, solo una mail da cui poi son risalito alla sua vera identità e ad un account fb... visto che inizialmente non rispondeva a niente ho cominciato a rompere i maroni pure a tutti i suoi amici su fb e non dicendogli di farmici parlare, dopo un po' sfinito e spazientito si è arreso  .
> ...



Lui si è spacciato di stare a 50 km da me, poi era Milano e ora in Puglia. Il telefono è morto da sempre la segretaria, da lunedì inizio il tormento col telefono di casa


----------



## Morghot (7 Settembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Lui si è spacciato di stare a 50 km da me, poi era Milano e ora in Puglia. Il telefono è morto da sempre la segretaria, da lunedì inizio il tormento col telefono di casa


Allora direi di sì, che il tormento abbia inizio!!


----------



## Milo (7 Settembre 2014)

UN ALTRA NEWS!!!

Ho provato a contattarlo nel vecchio annuncio con un altro indirizzo mail... EBBENE QUESTO LURIDO HA RISPOSTO CHE SONO ANCORA DISPONIBILI CHIEDENDO DI CHIAMARLO CON UN NUOVO NUMERO DI TELEFONO!!!

Che mi consigliate di fare per beccarlo ora?


----------



## Milo (7 Settembre 2014)

Secondo voi i carabinieri non fanno nulla anche se dimostro che continua a truffare???


----------



## aleslash (7 Settembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Secondo voi i carabinieri non fanno nulla anche se dimostro che continua a truffare???



Qualcosa dovranno pur fare, se vedono uno che truffa...


----------



## Milo (7 Settembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Qualcosa dovranno pur fare, se vedono uno che truffa...



di certo i carabinieri non mi fanno riavere i soldi...


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2014)

Direi che ti serve la polizia postale, non i carabinieri!!


----------



## Mou (8 Settembre 2014)

Polizia postale tutta la vita, senza pensarci due volte. Se denunciare ti intimidisce fai davvero il suo gioco, perché qui stiamo parlando di un truffatore.


----------



## aleslash (8 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Direi che ti serve la polizia postale, non i carabinieri!!


Eh infatti questo gli stavo per dire


----------



## Milo (8 Settembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Polizia postale tutta la vita, senza pensarci due volte. Se denunciare ti intimidisce fai davvero il suo gioco, perché qui stiamo parlando di un truffatore.




No no non m'intimidisce, penso che tramite la polizia postale non mi riprendo i miei soldi, stavo escogitando un modo di trovarlo di persona e riprendermi i soldi. Penso che farò in modo che un mio amico si finga interesato e lo chiamerà, poi agirò a seconda di quello che gli dice..


----------



## Mou (8 Settembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> No no non m'intimidisce, penso che tramite la polizia postale non mi riprendo i miei soldi, stavo escogitando un modo di trovarlo di persona e riprendermi i soldi. Penso che farò in modo che un mio amico si finga interesato e lo chiamerà, poi agirò a seconda di quello che gli dice..


Chiaramente vedi tu che strategia seguire, ma pensa che comunque non puoi riprenderti i soldi con la forza, se il truffatore non "abbocca" esistono solo le vie legali.


----------



## Milo (9 Settembre 2014)

Ultime news:

Un mio amico l'ha chiamato fingendo l'interesse dei giochi chiedendo di fare lo scambio a mano, ebbene lui ha detto di organizzarsi per il week end ma che comunque non ci sono problemi!!!
C'andrei io all'incontro, l'unica pecca sarebbe se non si presenta, sarebbe l'ennesimo colpo basso


----------



## Canonista (9 Settembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ultime news:
> 
> Un mio amico l'ha chiamato fingendo l'interesse dei giochi chiedendo di fare lo scambio a mano, ebbene lui ha detto di organizzarsi per il week end ma che comunque non ci sono problemi!!!
> C'andrei io all'incontro, l'unica pecca sarebbe se non si presenta, sarebbe l'ennesimo colpo basso



Vai e sfregnalo di mazzate


----------



## Milo (9 Settembre 2014)

però è strano, truffa però accetta lo scambio a mano...

La cosa che mi farebbe girare le scatole è andare al ritrovo e poi lui non viene!!!


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> No no non m'intimidisce, penso che tramite la polizia postale non mi riprendo i miei soldi, stavo escogitando un modo di trovarlo di persona e riprendermi i soldi. Penso che farò in modo che un mio amico si finga interesato e lo chiamerà, poi agirò a seconda di quello che gli dice..



Chiama le Iene  Manda una mail a loro!


----------



## Milo (9 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chiama le Iene  Manda una mail a loro!



Stesso problema, con loro dopo la figuretta lo lasciano scappare e non becco nulla


----------



## Heaven (10 Settembre 2014)

Mi sembra strano che faccia lo scambio a mano sinceramente


----------



## Milo (10 Settembre 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Mi sembra strano che faccia lo scambio a mano sinceramente



infatti!!! stò pensando come fare, volevo vedere se davvero organizzo l'incontro se accetta davvero. Andrei ma se non si fa vivo sarebbe una doppia fregatura!!


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Settembre 2014)

*Raga è inutile mettere i puntini, quando la parola è chiara lo stesso. Infrangete lo stesso il regolamento!*


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2014)

Quindi ? io farei cosi... 

scambio a mano... poi a faccia a faccia lo insulti gli rubi i soldi , il telefonino e gli fai la pipi addosso .. 

ma io non faccio testo sono uno zio ..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2014)

Novità [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]?


----------



## Milo (25 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Novità [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]?



purtroppo no... il mio che l'aveva sentito poi non ha fissato l'incontro ed io ho mollato in questi giorni perché sono dovuto andare di nuovo in ucraina per lavoro e ancora a giro per l'italia...

mi rode troppo mollare la faccenda, spero trà poco di tornare in corsa pe beccarlo..


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> purtroppo no... il mio che l'aveva sentito poi non ha fissato l'incontro ed io ho mollato in questi giorni perché sono dovuto andare di nuovo in ucraina per lavoro e ancora a giro per l'italia...
> 
> mi rode troppo mollare la faccenda, spero trà poco di tornare in corsa pe beccarlo..



Ma alla fine quanto ti ha fregato ?


----------



## Milo (27 Settembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine quanto ti ha fregato ?



40€...


----------

